# Rhino Shield?



## ACAPaint11 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey Yall,
I have heard commercials down here for this product. http://www.paintrhinoshield.com/mississippi 

They refer to it as an elastomeric acrylic coating. Then on the same page they call it a "Ceramic"? Has anyone had any experience with this stuff I have heard a lot of radio and T.V. add's in my area for this stuff and apparently only "certified dealers" are allowed to apply it. Been thinking about giving them a shot but I have to submit a dealership request form to get any further info on pricing and stuff. I'm just wondering is this any different ( and if so what are the differences) than the elastomeric product Sherwin or Farrell carries. Do any of you have experience using it?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I know lots about Rhino. Email me at [email protected] and I can give you a lot of info. We have a product that has been tested to outlast Rhino by 20 years.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

Not as good as advertised.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

It has good cohesion but poor adhesion. So yes it wont peel, but more likely to get pockets where it will loose adhesion from the substrate, this is where the cohesion comes in, but not peel off and look aesthetically pleasing from a distance. The problem is, it's not sticking to your damn house. The solution for these guys in the northeast has been using California's troubleshooter 100% acrylic primer. I wouldn't use it on my house.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I yhink the whole idea is crap......it ridiculously exspensive and can only be sprayed....I had a guy trying to get me to sub for him....he started talking mil coverage and between that and it probably destroying my pumps...I said no....the biggest issue is....they sell it to people with cedar homes....cedar neeeds stain and to be able to breath....how do you cover it with heavy/thick paint? 

Horrible idea.....but depends where ur at...I hear down south where there is a lot of stuccco....its used a lot and I'm sure it works fine...but they try to sell to people with cedar up here....which is just wrong...


----------

